# Critical Skills Visa REJECTED(Reasons)



## stallone

Submitted for a CSV extension from an initial 12 month CSV about 3 weeks ago and got a letter of rejection on Friday. I am veterinarian by profession and my skill is listed on the government gazette critical skills list together with medical docters, pharmacist and nurses under department of health and related sciences

All documentation including extras(for fear of possible rejection) were attached, which included undertakings from employer, saqa certificates, confirmation in writing from professional body-south African veterinary council that i underwent an examination (practical and theoretical) to confirm my skills, police clearances and contract of employment etc.

Much to my perplexity the rejection was as follows:

With reference to your application for a CSV section 19(1) you are in terms of the provisions of section 8(3) of the ACT, hereby notified that the decision is as follows.

*Application is rejected:*

(1) Comments: 1. Through communication with the department of health it was stated that all foreigners who are to work under the said category of health professions and related sciences should obtain the foreign work force letter from the department of health, therefore the applicant is advised to contact the national department of health in order to be issued with a recommendation: national department of health endorsement certificate(foreign work force certificate) that confirms the skills and allows the applicant to conduct work in the republic.

You may within 10 working days from the date of receipt of this notice make a written representation to the director general to review this decision.


So i am kindly asking the legal experts to help me with regards to this matter. 
(1) My skills were confirmed with my professional body SAVC by way of one day theoretical and 2 days practical examination at the faculty of veterinary sciences (onderstepoort) university of pretoria in 2013 after paying R20 000 to sit for the exam. They don't issue you with a certificate of registration without passing this dreaded examination.
(2) The aforementioned "foreign work force certificate" is not even listed as a requirement on both the DHA and VFS website.

Its either i make an appeal or start a new application(not sure of how to get the foreign work certificate). Please may the legal experts advise accordingly. Time period to make an appeal will lapse on the 4th of December.


----------



## RubyRuby

Hi there,

Did you come out right with this one?

My husband is a doctor and I'll tell you the way he makes his application, may be that can help you.

So you first need to contact FWM to get a letter specifying that you are allowed to search for work in SA. This first clearance letter with then allow you to look for a job. (stupid i know but that's how it is, it's valid for only 6 months though) We normally use the AHP to assist us in getting the letter, it's quicker, well by a few days and they very good with communication.

When you get a job offer, you need to take your contract and send it to FWM again, to get a letter specifying that you qualify for CSV and for many years you should get your CSV.

Once you get this clearance letter, then you register with your professional body, in my husband's case, the HPCSA.

When you get your registration from the HPCSA, you can submit all your letter from FWM and HPCSA, together with your contract to get your CSV.

The whole process from will take about 10-12 weeks. or mimium of 8 weeks if you're lucky!

But again, this is how doctors register for CSV, it might be different for your profession.


----------



## Tsi

Hi there I am a pharmacist by profession and was also issued a 12 month critical skills visa which I tried to renew with offer of employment and pharmacy council certificate but it was rejected within a week for the same reason of foreign workforce. I am interested to know how you solved this? Fortunately I have the foreign workforce certificate which I received today..I had applied for it but didn't bother to wait as it was taking too long and was not on the list of requirements. Now the question is can I reapply? As opposed to appealing? I have heard appeals can take up to a year plus


----------



## LegalMan

Unfortunately, I suggest that you try to comply with this request. We could definitely appeal based on the fact that this requirement is not stated in the Immigration Act, but Home Affairs could still push back (and they are legally allowed to ask for any extra document they wish) and then it would be a court issue.


----------



## Tsi

*critical skills rejection*

Thanks for the response, however I'm still a bit confused when you say I must comply to the request do you mean I should submit the said foreign workforce document (which I now have) together with my application for an appeal..or should I start a new application process with the document they need together with all other docs such as clearance and proof of employment? The call Centre says I am bound to appeal I cannot simply reapply..which doesn't make sense. Vfs says I can reapply but I know better than to trust them...thanks for anyone's input on this it is entirely perplexing.


----------



## joe117

I suggest you try a new fresh application for a CSV renewal.VFS has no grounds not to accept it...these ones do not take long to be approved or rejected.With an appeal you may wait forever and your current 1 yr visa may expire whilst waiting


----------



## LegalMan

Tsi said:


> Thanks for the response, however I'm still a bit confused when you say I must comply to the request do you mean I should submit the said foreign workforce document (which I now have) together with my application for an appeal..


Yes.

PS: You can also reapply if you wish.


----------



## I_SINGH

*critical skills rejected*

Good Day,

my critical skills visa was rejected commenting that my designation is senior executive and it does not equate to corporate general manager.
senior executive is mentioned in my current corporate visa and i have submitted fresh contract of employment which says my designation as corporate general manager with all relevant qualification and expereince. 
even the professinoal body has recognised me as corporate general manager which was also submitted while making application.
i am surprised and shocked the way DHA has given the adjudication based on title mentioned on my current visa and not based on all supporting documents provided which are duly provided as per check list of DHA.
although title is senior executive i have provided sufficient proof that my profile is that of CGM who directly reports to managing Director.
can any one advise how should I appeal to this? and can my appeal make a difference to review?


----------



## LegalMan

I_SINGH said:


> Good Day,
> 
> my critical skills visa was rejected commenting that my designation is senior executive and it does not equate to corporate general manager.
> senior executive is mentioned in my current corporate visa and i have submitted fresh contract of employment which says my designation as corporate general manager with all relevant qualification and expereince.
> even the professinoal body has recognised me as corporate general manager which was also submitted while making application.
> i am surprised and shocked the way DHA has given the adjudication based on title mentioned on my current visa and not based on all supporting documents provided which are duly provided as per check list of DHA.
> although title is senior executive i have provided sufficient proof that my profile is that of CGM who directly reports to managing Director.
> can any one advise how should I appeal to this? and can my appeal make a difference to review?


Totally agree, but one of the little tricks we use when submitting is to match business title exactly as far as possible. You're right, this is a ridiculous way to adjudicate someone, but unfortunately this is the game we are forced to play on a daily basis.


----------



## I_SINGH

Thanks. You thik they wil re consider my appeal based on all rightly provided supporting documents?
And any idea how long will it take to geg response to my appeal?


----------



## LegalMan

I_SINGH said:


> Thanks. You thik they wil re consider my appeal based on all rightly provided supporting documents?
> And any idea how long will it take to geg response to my appeal?


Any appeal has to be considered. I think you have a chance, yes. The time for appeals to return, though, can be anything from a few weeks to many months.


----------



## I_SINGH

many thanks for your response. i will be submitting on this monday.
i hope they give positive outome soon.
my rejection came out in 3 working days after submission.


----------



## I_SINGH

good day,

I noticed that the rejection letter mentions that it is my responsibility to enquire about the outcome of representation within 14 days after submission thereof.
any idea if this means that the outcome will be out within 14 days??


----------



## I_SINGH

LegalMan said:


> Any appeal has to be considered. I think you have a chance, yes. The time for appeals to return, though, can be anything from a few weeks to many months.


can you help me with follow up? can i have your contact number to explain my case in details and discss the fees?


----------



## Tsi

My rejection letter for my critical skills also said to follow up within 14days and I was also wondering why they would say that..who do u even follow up with?? VFS will simply tell you that appeal processing times are 6-8months! Confusing really as to why they would say that


----------



## I_SINGH

*Way out*

Then what is the way out? any idea? 
it is so disappointing to wait for such long in spite of all the documents being accurate and department rejects your application just on wrong interpretation.


----------



## mhazi

I_SINGH said:


> Then what is the way out? any idea?
> it is so disappointing to wait for such long in spite of all the documents being accurate and department rejects your application just on wrong interpretation.


Hie Singh, I am also in the same situation as you are and I lodged an appeal not sure how long it will take


----------



## I_SINGH

what was the reason for rejection?


----------



## mhazi

I_SINGH said:


> what was the reason for rejection?


They said my job title isnt on the list but I had a letter from the professional body.the guys at home affairs are rigid and I would belief the reason the professional body is included is the fact that they have better insight of the skills and jobs that are critical in that line.


----------



## ottongeke

Hi All,

Can anyone help me apply for a critical skills visa? I had a 12-month critical skills visa, but my application for extension got rejected.

I'd like to make a new application in a new skills area.I have all the documents. Can anyone assist me with filling the online form? I'm willing to pay. I have just over a month on my current visa. Thanks


----------



## I_SINGH

replied to you inbox


----------



## stallone

I did an appeal on the 30th of november and i am still waiting for the adjudication. I havent heard anything from the DHA yet. Used an immigration consultant to appeal. Its now almost 4 months since the submission for appeal and 5 more months for visa to expire. Wil give feedback for th benefit of those who are in the same scenario.


----------



## ottongeke

1) If I have a 12-month Critical Skills visa in one category, can I apply through a "TRV-Change of existing conditions" and get a Critical Skills visa in new category? 

My letter of support from my professional body also identifies this second category as one of my skills area. I could not find employment in the first category.

2) Since I came to South Africa, I have never been to my home country; do I still need a police clearance from my home country?

Thanks people. It's urgent, as I have barely six weeks left on current visa.


----------



## Tandee

*Tandee*

Here goes my personal experience regarding the 12 months CSV.

I applied for mine in Zimbabwe then took up employment in SA in July. Early January, I did online application for TRV Renewal after being advised to do so by VFS. I was under the impression that only the abridged list of documents was necessary so when the checklist was generated, I was shocked to see the full list of requirements (medicals, police clearance etc). I had to then postpone my submission till I could get all these documents. The SA police clearance was clearly taking too long do I just risked everything and went on to submit without it in early February.

JHB VFS told me as I tried to submit, that most of the documents I had were unnecessary an only the abridged list was required. I did so and just to make sure, I emailed Phindiwe Mbhele to ask if the abridged list was fine. He responded quickly to the email ad said that was all that was required. 7 working days later, I got a rejection letter...Educational qualifications, SAQA evaluation and proof of application for certificate with professional body were required.

I immediately appealed, armed with an email from Phindiwe Mbhele to confirm the abridged list and attached the requirements as per rejection letter. I had just over 2 weeks left on my CSV and so after submission I emailed Phindiwe Mbhele, as he had advised when I phoned, but no response. 3 days later, I emailed Nobuhle Mazibuko and got Jo response. 3 days after that, I emailed Ronnie and pleaded my case because my CSV was about expire and miraculously, he responded, forwarding the email to someone else to assist. I was actually more interested in getting some sort of written confirmation that my appeal was being processed. About a week later, I emailed again to ask progress and was told my adjudication would be ready in 5 days.

I have now collected my 5 year CSV, dated 2 days before the other one expired. By Grace (or luck or miracles or whatever you believe) my appeal was processed in 3 weeks. No bribery, no agents. I am still in disbelief but still grateful. DHA/VFS will humble you!!!!


----------



## ottongeke

Hi All,

If your professional body identifies that you have skills in two different categories. Can you use TRV change in existing conditions to move from a 12-month critical skills to a new one in another category?


----------



## LegalMan

ottongeke said:


> Hi All,
> 
> If your professional body identifies that you have skills in two different categories. Can you use TRV change in existing conditions to move from a 12-month critical skills to a new one in another category?


You can always apply and I think you would be successful, but why do you need it? Why could you not find work within 12 months?


----------



## ottongeke

LegalMan said:


> You can always apply and I think you would be successful, but why do you need it? Why could you not find work within 12 months?


Hi LegalMan, thanks for replying. Here is my situation. 

I have a masters degrees in my field. I was granted a 12-month visa as a Solar Physicist to go find employment; employment I did find as a lecturer at a university in Free State. Then I went to extend my visa, but my application was rejected. Here are the words of the adjudicating officer:

" The applicant is applying as a lecturer, there is no occupation that is listed for lecturers, there is academics and researchers, academics as applicants with a doctoral degree only and researchers in the listed fields only. The only visas that have been granted for lecturers is for doctoral graduates. "

(Well, at the moment I am a registered student currently doing my PhD.)

Haven heard about the horrible stories about an appeal, I felt it was better for me to switch categories to another area in which I also have a masters degree and skills letter (I have two masters degrees). Also, in this new category I am moving into, the visa can be extended without an employment contract.


----------



## stallone

*Csv*



RubyRuby said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Did you come out right with this one?
> 
> My husband is a doctor and I'll tell you the way he makes his application, may be that can help you.
> 
> So you first need to contact FWM to get a letter specifying that you are allowed to search for work in SA. This first clearance letter with then allow you to look for a job. (stupid i know but that's how it is, it's valid for only 6 months though) We normally use the AHP to assist us in getting the letter, it's quicker, well by a few days and they very good with communication.
> 
> When you get a job offer, you need to take your contract and send it to FWM again, to get a letter specifying that you qualify for CSV and for many years you should get your CSV.
> 
> Once you get this clearance letter, then you register with your professional body, in my husband's case, the HPCSA.
> 
> When you get your registration from the HPCSA, you can submit all your letter from FWM and HPCSA, together with your contract to get your CSV.
> 
> The whole process from will take about 10-12 weeks. or mimium of 8 weeks if you're lucky!
> 
> But again, this is how doctors register for CSV, it might be different for your profession.


i would like to know how your husband applied for the foreign workforce certificate? i think its better i apply for mine as well.


----------



## D1238490

Friends, 

I had applied for my CSV on 3-Mar, and Today I called up SA Consulate, and got the following update:

Even though your due date was May first week, still somehow "*Your VISA is approved*" - But still it needs to be printed.

When I asked about, how much time it should take, person told that he is not sure, and i should call back in a week's time.

So fingers crossed, - can i hope for a favourable outcome by April 1st week.
Usually how much time it takes to get the VISA printed on Passport.


----------



## LegalMan

ottongeke said:


> 1) If I have a 12-month Critical Skills visa in one category, can I apply through a "TRV-Change of existing conditions" and get a Critical Skills visa in new category?
> 
> My letter of support from my professional body also identifies this second category as one of my skills area. I could not find employment in the first category.


You have to reapply from scratch.



> 2) Since I came to South Africa, I have never been to my home country; do I still need a police clearance from my home country?


No, then you don't need one.



> Thanks people. It's urgent, as I have barely six weeks left on current visa.


This is not really enough time and you should prepare to go home, probably even apply from home.


----------



## ottongeke

Hi LegalMan,

I already submitted the application for a new Critical Skills visa in the new category, from scratch i.e. providing new evidence of my skills in the new area.


----------



## Klipspringer

Tandee said:


> Here goes my personal experience regarding the 12 months CSV.
> 
> I applied for mine in Zimbabwe then took up employment in SA in July. Early January, I did online application for TRV Renewal after being advised to do so by VFS. I was under the impression that only the abridged list of documents was necessary so when the checklist was generated, I was shocked to see the full list of requirements (medicals, police clearance etc). I had to then postpone my submission till I could get all these documents. The SA police clearance was clearly taking too long do I just risked everything and went on to submit without it in early February.
> 
> JHB VFS told me as I tried to submit, that most of the documents I had were unnecessary an only the abridged list was required. I did so and just to make sure, I emailed Phindiwe Mbhele to ask if the abridged list was fine. He responded quickly to the email ad said that was all that was required. 7 working days later, I got a rejection letter...Educational qualifications, SAQA evaluation and proof of application for certificate with professional body were required.
> 
> I immediately appealed, armed with an email from Phindiwe Mbhele to confirm the abridged list and attached the requirements as per rejection letter. I had just over 2 weeks left on my CSV and so after submission I emailed Phindiwe Mbhele, as he had advised when I phoned, but no response. 3 days later, I emailed Nobuhle Mazibuko and got Jo response. 3 days after that, I emailed Ronnie and pleaded my case because my CSV was about expire and miraculously, he responded, forwarding the email to someone else to assist. I was actually more interested in getting some sort of written confirmation that my appeal was being processed. About a week later, I emailed again to ask progress and was told my adjudication would be ready in 5 days.
> 
> I have now collected my 5 year CSV, dated 2 days before the other one expired. By Grace (or luck or miracles or whatever you believe) my appeal was processed in 3 weeks. No bribery, no agents. I am still in disbelief but still grateful. DHA/VFS will humble you!!!!


Wow, Tandee! Great for you. The same happened to my partner. He submitted only the abridged list of documents after being assured that was all that was needed, and got exactly the same rejection as you. However, he decided not to appeal as we were afraid it would take too long, so he submitted another application for extension last week, this time including all documents. Now we are crossing our fingers that it will be successful.


----------



## DeepaReddy

have already submited the original SA PCC to my company for processing ICT visa.

Due to some personal reason i requested to cancel my ICT visa.

My original SA PCC is with embassy,and they didnt return my SA PCC while ICT cancellation

Can i get new SA PCC from india(chennai) by using copy of SA PCC.

At the moment i dont have SA PCC original. I need one


----------



## DeepaReddy

Hi legalMan

I have already submited the original SA PCC to my company for processing ICT visa.

Due to some personal reason i requested to cancel my ICT visa.

My original SA PCC is with embassy,and they didnt return my SA PCC while ICT cancellation

Can i get new SA PCC from india(chennai) by using copy of SA PCC.

At the moment i dont have SA PCC original. I need one


----------



## D1238490

Friends,

Finally - Yesterday i collected my CSV (issued for 5 yrs, till 2021).
I applied on 4th Mar, and the VISA was granted on 30-Mar. I must say that was quick w.r.t. average time taken by Mumbai Consulate is 60 days.

Now i have applied dependent VISA for my Wife & kid. Hoping to get it in a week or two.

Cheers,
Dipankar


----------



## ottongeke

ottongeke said:


> Hi LegalMan,
> 
> I already submitted the application for a new Critical Skills visa in the new category, from scratch i.e. providing new evidence of my skills in the new area.


I just got a 12-month CSV in a new category, after application for extension of my first CSV failed. Hope this helps others: if you got multiple skills, you can switch CSV categories.


----------



## LegalMan

DeepaReddy said:


> Hi legalMan
> 
> I have already submited the original SA PCC to my company for processing ICT visa.
> 
> Due to some personal reason i requested to cancel my ICT visa.
> 
> My original SA PCC is with embassy,and they didnt return my SA PCC while ICT cancellation
> 
> Can i get new SA PCC from india(chennai) by using copy of SA PCC.
> 
> At the moment i dont have SA PCC original. I need one


Then you have to apply for a new one.


----------



## Indianexpat84

Hi my critical visa rejected giving following reason, can somebody advise what need to be done..fresh apply, appeal...anything else..

1) Comments: The applicant has not submitted the relevant professional body certification when related to the occupation that he is applying under critical skills and the qualification that he holds..


----------



## ottongeke

Indianexpat84 said:


> Hi my critical visa rejected giving following reason, can somebody advise what need to be done..fresh apply, appeal...anything else..
> 
> 1) Comments: The applicant has not submitted the relevant professional body certification when related to the occupation that he is applying under critical skills and the qualification that he holds..


The best advice I would give you is to
(1) get membership certificate in your professional body, and 
(2) let the professional body write a skills letter stating that you have the skills in the category in which you want to apply. 
(3) Then file a new application from scratch. I hear that appeals take forever to get finalised. (My own application got rejected for a different reason; I filed a new application from scratch and got the visa). God's blessings.


----------



## stallone

Finally csv extension appeal granted following a determined and relentless chase after home affairs officials. this only happened in 6 days. All i can say is glory to God.


----------



## dami11

stallone said:


> Finally csv extension appeal granted following a determined and relentless chase after home affairs officials. this only happened in 6 days. All i can say is glory to God.


Hi Stallone,

Please how did you this "determined and relentless chase after home affairs officials" for your csv appeal. I am about to appeal for mine now and would also like to have a "determined and relentless chase after home affairs officials" as i heard it takes a while if you do not follow up.

Thanks,


----------



## I_SINGH

hi,

What is the reason of rejection?


----------



## ElleMina

Hi Tandee

Good for you! Miracle indeed

I find myself in the sme boat. My extension application was rejected because apparently I must use CCMG or IITPSA and not SAIBA, which is the one I used now and also used when I initially applied in Harare. Can I appeal based on the fact that the permit was granted at the time and no one told me I had to be a member specifically with CCMG or IITPSA ??

How do I write an appeal letter? Anyone?

Regards

Elle


----------



## dami11

I_SINGH said:


> hi,
> 
> What is the reason of rejection?


Hi,

I have a valid study permit expiring december, the rejection letter asked me to write a letter informing the director general of the completion of my studies as i had been studying since 2013. But i already have my Btech and i am currently registered for masters.

So i am working on getting the letter and supporting documents ready to submit. But i am worried about the processing time as my current visa expires december. Do not want to be in limbo


----------



## paisley_n

Tsi said:


> Hi there I am a pharmacist by profession and was also issued a 12 month critical skills visa which I tried to renew with offer of employment and pharmacy council certificate but it was rejected within a week for the same reason of foreign workforce. I am interested to know how you solved this? Fortunately I have the foreign workforce certificate which I received today..I had applied for it but didn't bother to wait as it was taking too long and was not on the list of requirements. Now the question is can I reapply? As opposed to appealing? I have heard appeals can take up to a year plus


Hi, I'm curious, did you already have a job offer when you applied for a critical skills visa initially? I am also a pharmacist and the Home Affairs officials insisted that I would need the job offer....


----------



## Oyibopeppeh

You DO NOT need a job offer in advance of applying for a CSV


----------



## paisley_n

Oyibopeppeh said:


> You DO NOT need a job offer in advance of applying for a CSV


Thank you. Maybe the Home Affairs official was having a bad day because he insisted that I am not eligible for CSV because the Foreign Workforce Management letter said "pharmacist intern". It's frustrating because there are other individuals who have successfully applied for a CSV without the job offer. :confused2:


----------



## dami11

Hi Everyone,

Quick question!

When submitting an appeal, Do i need to also submit copies of the initial application?

Regards.


----------



## I_SINGH

*hi*



dami11 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Quick question!
> 
> When submitting an appeal, Do i need to also submit copies of the initial application?
> 
> Regards.


Yes. Copy of all documents you submitted during your initial application.


----------



## Oyibopeppeh

No.

You need to provide new and additional documentation which clearly demonstrates that your current circumstances have significantly changed in favour of your application; and / or that vital considerations of your original application were ignored or overlooked.

Additional references will be ignored. The best document to provide is a job offer letter.


----------



## ImigrantBC

Is MICT a recognized professional body? I applied with that membership and got rejected because it was not valid but listed on the government gazette. Later did a second appeal but my GW visa has expired waiting for outcome any advice?


----------



## ICTtoCSV

*Conversion of ICT to CSV*

Dear Forum

I am currently on an ICT visa and the local branch wants to offer me a local contract. I am in SA. For this to happen, I need to apply for a critical skills visa.

I have been advised that this application can only be made from home country (India) and not through VFS in SA. Have the following questions:

1. Can I not apply for this in SA? I don't understand the logic. A General Work Permit can be converted but an ICT cant

2. Should I apply for a waiver of this condition? Does anyone have experience with Waiver conditions?

3. Has anyone successfully transferred from a ICT to Critical Skills when applying from within South Africa?

4. How long is it currently taking in India for a CSV application? As a last resort, may need to plan that?

Your guidance will be appreciated.


----------



## 1326170

ICTtoCSV said:


> Dear Forum
> 
> I am currently on an ICT visa and the local branch wants to offer me a local contract. I am in SA. For this to happen, I need to apply for a critical skills visa.
> 
> I have been advised that this application can only be made from home country (India) and not through VFS in SA. Have the following questions:
> 
> 1. Can I not apply for this in SA? I don't understand the logic. A General Work Permit can be converted but an ICT cant
> 
> 2. Should I apply for a waiver of this condition? Does anyone have experience with Waiver conditions?
> 
> 3. Has anyone successfully transferred from a ICT to Critical Skills when applying from within South Africa?
> 
> 4. How long is it currently taking in India for a CSV application? As a last resort, may need to plan that?
> 
> Your guidance will be appreciated.


Any replies here please?


----------



## Oyibopeppeh

ICTtoCSV said:


> Dear Forum
> 
> I am currently on an ICT visa and the local branch wants to offer me a local contract. I am in SA. For this to happen, I need to apply for a critical skills visa.
> 
> I have been advised that this application can only be made from home country (India) and not through VFS in SA. Have the following questions:
> 
> 1. Can I not apply for this in SA? I don't understand the logic. A General Work Permit can be converted but an ICT cant
> 
> 2. Should I apply for a waiver of this condition? Does anyone have experience with Waiver conditions?
> 
> 3. Has anyone successfully transferred from a ICT to Critical Skills when applying from within South Africa?
> 
> 4. How long is it currently taking in India for a CSV application? As a last resort, may need to plan that?
> 
> Your guidance will be appreciated.


1. Those are the rules. I was on an ICT but had to apply for the CSV in my home country

2. Don't bother

3. Don't bother

4. Check the processing times on the local VFS site. My application in the UK was quoted at 34 working days but in fact took only 22 working days to be issued


----------



## sri sri

hi
congrats for CSV
have you applied with job offer?
you got it very quickly.how could you get it quickly?
thanks


----------



## sri sri

*quick*



D1238490 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Finally - Yesterday i collected my CSV (issued for 5 yrs, till 2021).
> I applied on 4th Mar, and the VISA was granted on 30-Mar. I must say that was quick w.r.t. average time taken by Mumbai Consulate is 60 days.
> 
> Now i have applied dependent VISA for my Wife & kid. Hoping to get it in a week or two.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dipankar


hi deepankar..
congrats ..
You got CSV quickly. how could you get that very quickly?
and to your family what documents have you submitted. How much time they took to issue visa to your family.
thanks
sri


----------



## dami11

Quick update guys. Got the appeal results. 20 days after submitting. Thanks to Ronnie at DHA.

Thanks guys for the advice.


----------



## sathya08

D1238490 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Finally - Yesterday i collected my CSV (issued for 5 yrs, till 2021).
> I applied on 4th Mar, and the VISA was granted on 30-Mar. I must say that was quick w.r.t. average time taken by Mumbai Consulate is 60 days.
> 
> Now i have applied dependent VISA for my Wife & kid. Hoping to get it in a week or two.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dipankar


Dear Dipankar,

Today I went for submission for CSV and they asked me to submit relieving letter. But I am in my notice period, Is is job relieving letter mandatory for CSV?
I have an offer from south african company. Please suggest. 
Also have you submitted relieving letter from your current employer?

regards
sathya


----------



## Eagertowork

*Critical Skills Visa and Spouse Visa*

Dear legalman,

I have been in South Africa for past 3 years with my spouse on Spouse visa. My spouse visa is expiring in Feb 2017. I felt of applying for critical skills instead if renewing spouse visa so that I could try land with many interviews and get some work in SA. 

1: Do I need to renew spouse visa if I receive critical skills granted?

2: if critical is granted for 1 year(applying without job offer), can I only renew with a job offer? In case I don't receive a job offer, what can be done the best?

At that time can I renew or reapply for spouse visa?

Kindly help with what you know the best, please.


----------



## onor

Please I need help……I came into the republic February 2013 on a one year study visa to study masters in electrical engineering I registered for studies in 2013, also in the same 2013, I was opportune to get a job which was related to my career in engineering. I applied and obtained a 5 year work visa from the department of home affairs in the same year 2013. 23/10/2013. In 2014 still retaining my job I wanted to finish my studies but because my one year entry visa had expired I lodged an application for my work visa to be endorsed for study to allow me retain my job and complete my masters studies 31st January 2013. A mistake I am currently suffering for. I registered in 2014 with XYZ university (name with held) as a returning second year masters student to complete my program but was expelled from school. Since I didn't get response from my application for endorsement from DHA, I continued on my work visa to work in my place of work. I travelled internationally on the work visa twice, one in 2014 and one in 2015. I never knew there was a study visa already issued at DHA. In 2016 my family (wife and son) joined me in the republic of south africa on accompanied spouse visa attached to my work permit. They are currently with me in the republic.

Where my problem all began was when I got an offer letter with another company and according to the law I needed to change my visa status. Having checked the visa types. I qualified for a critical skill visa in engineering as I have a bachelor’s degree in engineering. So I applied FOR A CRITICAL SKILL VISA but was rejected the 1st time based on the reason that the evaluation document I submitted from ECSA was not acceptable but because ECSA registration is a lengthy one and I have multiple years of experience in IT. I got registered with the IITPSA professional body and applied the 2nd time for a critical skill visa. My application was rejected again based on the reason that I had another study visa issued in 2014. It was at this point 3years after it became known to me that the application made in 2014 for endorsement of work permit to study was actually issued as a study visa and not an endorsement.

I assumed it was a mix up on DHA's part so I decided to make a 3rd application and included documents stating that am not with XYZ university (name withheld) and attached proof that I studied from 2013 to 2014 and I don't possess a study visa. To my surprise my application was denied the third time. Asking me to apply with my study visa and not my work visa

It was then I took my rejection letter to the regional office in Cape Town home affairs. After numerous attempts to search for the visa. The study visa was finally found on 10th of October 2016, and it was to expire in two months’ time (31/12/2016). I sought counsel from the home affairs staff on the best path to resolve my issue. Mr ***** (a supervisor at the office) advised that I take the study visa regardless and apply for critical skill visa. And that as long as I meet the requirements I will be issued the visa. I applied the fourth time and I was rejected based on the reason that I must be registered with the engineering body.

Luckily for me, my registration with ecsa was completed before the study visa expired. so I immediately applied with all supporting documents for a csv and to my surprise my fifth application was rejected on the bases that I must produce proof of studies at XYZ university. Which was never mentioned in the last rejection letter.

It was never mentioned to provide proof of studies in the previous application. And I dropped out from school not completing my masters studies since September 2014.

I am a qualified engineering candidate with ECSA and a registered member of IITPSA professional body, and still employed as stated on my work visa.

I am confused on how to appeal this matter( I have 9 days from today to appeal). Please can anyone advise me? I don’t have money to pay an agent because the whole process from 1st to 5th application has drained my finances. I am a married man with a son and the bread winner of my home, it's painful to be rejected 5 times for a visa I qualify for. And a lot of resources have gone into each application made to get this visa but to no avail. 

Please can anyone assist me your ideas and suggestion are welcome.


----------



## aliimran20

Hi Sathya,

Do we really need relieving letter from the current employer ? I have many Visa are being rejected for this reason saying "Candidate already have a job in India"
Not sure it's worth to apply Visa being unemployed.

regards
Imran


----------



## traveller94

Tsi said:


> Hi there I am a pharmacist by profession and was also issued a 12 month critical skills visa which I tried to renew with offer of employment and pharmacy council certificate but it was rejected within a week for the same reason of foreign workforce. I am interested to know how you solved this? Fortunately I have the foreign workforce certificate which I received today..I had applied for it but didn't bother to wait as it was taking too long and was not on the list of requirements. Now the question is can I reapply? As opposed to appealing? I have heard appeals can take up to a year plus


Hi, please assist, how did you manage to get the initial visa? which Pharmacist professional body did you register with and did you have to take any exams?

Thanks for your help


----------



## ps2208

dami11 said:


> Quick update guys. Got the appeal results. 20 days after submitting. Thanks to Ronnie at DHA.
> 
> Thanks guys for the advice.


How did you contact Ronnie.. there is no response on the numbers mentioned on the DHA site..Please help


----------



## Princesskreationz

ps2208 said:


> How did you contact Ronnie.. there is no response on the numbers mentioned on the DHA site..Please help


Hi, if you want a quick response send home affairs a tweet.


----------



## ayo

Please which professional body do i register with as a customer service manager ( under subject matter: BPO) for critical skill


----------



## Lionel_001

I applied for a critical work visa at the high commission in Maputo on the 16/02/3017. Today the 15/03/2017 I was called in for an interview and the interviewer said she could not grant me the visa because my qualification was not enough for them to give me a critical visa , however ,my qualification was evaluated by SAQA and double checked by the professional body of the industry am applying for , furthermore , I have letters from the CCMG(professional designation board) confirming my skills and proof of membership. I thought we only needed proof from the professional designation board and not for them to judge my qualification as the lady did. The position that I am applying for is also stipulated on the list under BOP.

What bothers me is that I wrote exams , I had interviews with the professional bodies to prove that I had the skills and expertise. Now i am told that my qualification is not enough by the high commission of SA. 

Which channel should I take from here or which direction because I do not know what to do as I submitted all documents necessary.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia

What is the name of your degree? 

Is your degree listed under the government gazette of Critical Skills List?

If so, I see no reason why they shouldn't grant u the visa. Otherwise if the above condition is not true. Then they're justified not to grant u the visa. 

Just because people have degrees does not mean that their degrees are critical and most needed in the republic. 

Thank u.


----------



## Lionel_001

Hi

Thanks for the response

I've got a diploma in advertising management , however there is no specific qualification for customer service manager position hence I did an assessment with the CCMG.

The CCMG verified my qualification and they made me write few assessments and I have experience 

Regards, 
Lio


----------



## Lionel_001

You can apply with CCMG, just google them

Hope it helps.

Regards,
Lionel


----------



## sammy2

*CSV renewal rejected*

hi,

Can anyone help me with this. 

My Critical skills visa renewal application got rejected with reason stating my IITPSA Critical skills letter is fraudulent and fraudulence is a criminal offence and my case is being sent to deportation team for further process.

All my documents are legitimate. I checked with IITPSA and they said DHA never contacted them. They gave me a letter stating that I am active member and Critical skills letter was issued to me. 

I have appealed on the outcome on 12th April 2017 and have provided the original Critical skills letter and the letter provided my IITPSA.

My VISA is expiring end of May 2017. Can I continue to stay with the receipt until the outcome, how long does appeal takes. Did anyone had experienced this situation. Do I need to consult an attorney to stop deportation process?

Please advise.


----------



## sammy2

Oyibopeppeh said:


> No.
> 
> You need to provide new and additional documentation which clearly demonstrates that your current circumstances have significantly changed in favour of your application; and / or that vital considerations of your original application were ignored or overlooked.
> 
> Additional references will be ignored. The best document to provide is a job offer letter.


how quick we can receive the appeal's outcome?


----------



## dami11

Hi Guys, for a quick feedback for your appeals. Send a tweet to @RonneyMarhule

Goodluck


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia

Sorry, a diploma is not a degree and can never be recognised as a critical skills. U need to have a Bsc Hons or BA or an equivalent degree and such degree must be listed under the critical skills lists of graduate degrees. 

Other than that, u have applied under a wrong visa category.


----------



## Ebenezar1

Actually critical skills does not only refer to people with degrees. I for one have a certificate only not even a Diploma. I know plenty of people with CSV and PR but they don't have degrees. Its all about the profession you are in. I'm in Engineering and there's also lotsa guys in IT without degrees but they have CSV and PR.


----------



## jollem

I agree. I also know a number of people in the IT space without degrees but with CSV. As long as the professional body assesses the qualifications you have and experience and give you the Critical skills confirmation letter then you will most likely get the CSV


----------



## sammy2

dami11 said:


> Hi Guys, for a quick feedback for your appeals. Send a tweet to @RonneyMarhule
> 
> Goodluck


hi Guys,

Received my appeal's approved outcome in 10 days. tweet to Ronney worked.


----------



## thembinkosi

Hi People,

My application for Critical Skills (Risk Assessor) visa has been rejected and this is the reason given:

"The risk assessor is listed next to actuaries for a reason, in fact it reads actuaries and risk assessors which denotes a connection between the two. An actuary as you know is involved in managing and preventing risk. This addition or connection between actuary and risk assessor on the the critical skills list is to facilitate for the various career opportunities/paths that an actuarial science graduate may take."

I have a degree in accounting and am registered with IRMSA. 
Is this winnable appeal?? Am heartbroken.


----------



## Ebenezar1

Did you apply in SA or your home country? 
I know someone who is also in Finance and he applied using Risk and he was rejected for the same reason. He applied and his appeal is still pending since September last year.


----------



## thembinkosi

I applied in SA. Was trying to convert from acc spouse so that I can work.



Ebenezar1 said:


> Did you apply in SA or your home country?
> I know someone who is also in Finance and he applied using Risk and he was rejected for the same reason. He applied and his appeal is still pending since September last year.


----------



## KarimHaddadi

Dear Sir/Madam,

I came to this country 27th August 2016 by critical skill work visa.
I applied for extension my visa, but it rejected. On the rejection letter mentioned I had a fake visa on 2015 with this reference number TRA1492210, but I never ever applied for a visa before 2016 and my reference number is TE 16/2682.I went to head office DHA for rectify the wrong record in their system. They told me I have to start the appeal process. I did it with appeal letter affidavit and also attached all my passport pages since 2009. they can see I never ever applied before 2016. I got the rejection letter with same reason again. I spoke with many lawyers and I went to DHA Johannesburg. All people told me it's DHA system fault and I have to resubmit or appeal again. If I had a fake visa on 2015 how can I get a visa on 2016?
I am extremely frustrated every two months pay lots of money for nothing. How can I rectify this record? How can I extend my current visa?
My wife is pregnant and she can't fly from next month and our visa will expire on 11th July 2017.
please advise me.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia

Get a lawyer brother. That's your sure bet for now. But this process takes a long time if I must tell you.


----------



## sammy2

KarimHaddadi said:


> Dear Sir/Madam,
> 
> I came to this country 27th August 2016 by critical skill work visa.
> I applied for extension my visa, but it rejected. On the rejection letter mentioned I had a fake visa on 2015 with this reference number TRA1492210, but I never ever applied for a visa before 2016 and my reference number is TE 16/2682.I went to head office DHA for rectify the wrong record in their system. They told me I have to start the appeal process. I did it with appeal letter affidavit and also attached all my passport pages since 2009. they can see I never ever applied before 2016. I got the rejection letter with same reason again. I spoke with many lawyers and I went to DHA Johannesburg. All people told me it's DHA system fault and I have to resubmit or appeal again. If I had a fake visa on 2015 how can I get a visa on 2016?
> I am extremely frustrated every two months pay lots of money for nothing. How can I rectify this record? How can I extend my current visa?
> My wife is pregnant and she can't fly from next month and our visa will expire on 11th July 2017.
> please advise me.



morning karim,

I also had some issue renewing my CSV , it was rejected saying my critical skills letter is fake. I applied the rejection via VFS and the positive outcome came in 5 days.All I did is I have sent an email with my issue to DHA officer and tweeted him. got an email from DHA office in 1 hour. hope this helps.

you can send me a massage if you need any other info.


----------



## KarimHaddadi

sammy2 said:


> morning karim,
> 
> I also had some issue renewing my CSV , it was rejected saying my critical skills letter is fake. I applied the rejection via VFS and the positive outcome came in 5 days.All I did is I have sent an email with my issue to DHA officer and tweeted him. got an email from DHA office in 1 hour. hope this helps.
> 
> you can send me a massage if you need any other info.


Thanks for your quick reply.
How can I find his/her email address?
Did you appeal it or resubmit it?


----------



## sammy2

KarimHaddadi said:


> Thanks for your quick reply.
> How can I find his/her email address?
> Did you appeal it or resubmit it?


I did an appeal.

If you need any other help you can contact me on +27749368091


----------



## soon3r

I m in Risk n also had my extension rejected coz of not being an actuarial science grad. What hv u decided?


----------



## soon3r

@thembinkosi 

I m in Risk n also had my extension rejected coz of not being an actuarial science grad. What hv u decided?


----------



## Kayvirtuoso

Kickagainstxenophobia said:


> What is the name of your degree?
> 
> Is your degree listed under the government gazette of Critical Skills List?
> 
> If so, I see no reason why they shouldn't grant u the visa. Otherwise if the above condition is not true. Then they're justified not to grant u the visa.
> 
> Just because people have degrees does not mean that their degrees are critical and most needed in the republic.
> 
> Thank u.


Bro Please I need your guidance on appeal process. Could you pm me your contact details?


----------



## Kayvirtuoso

sammy2 said:


> morning karim,
> 
> I also had some issue renewing my CSV , it was rejected saying my critical skills letter is fake. I applied the rejection via VFS and the positive outcome came in 5 days.All I did is I have sent an email with my issue to DHA officer and tweeted him. got an email from DHA office in 1 hour. hope this helps.
> 
> you can send me a massage if you need any other info.


Hello Sammy, Please could you help me? I beg of you. You can send me a private message. Help me with the email to the DHA officer and his/her tweet. I am so devastated right now.


----------



## Youlanda

What have you decided. Am in the same situation


----------



## premkumaraarthi

Hi All, This is Prem from Chennai. I had applied for my Critical skill visa on April 23rd 2018. I got a rejection letter on June 7th Stating that my letter of Offer is not linked to my Critical skill set. Actually I had registered with ECSA as Candidate Engineering Technician - Electrical.but I got an offer as Technical Manager. I did an appeal but it was rejected in couple of weeks. so I had decided to resubmit with different offer letter from different company in SA exactly as Electrical Engineering Tech.I had resubmitted on 25th of June. still waiting for the outcome. I have also added request letter to expedite my application. I am just worried will it be succusful this time .I can't able to face one more failure which will affect my carrier and also my kids school.Please suggest


----------



## mharish1219

premkumaraarthi said:


> Hi All, This is Prem from Chennai. I had applied for my Critical skill visa on April 23rd 2018. I got a rejection letter on June 7th Stating that my letter of Offer is not linked to my Critical skill set. Actually I had registered with ECSA as Candidate Engineering Technician - Electrical.but I got an offer as Technical Manager. I did an appeal but it was rejected in couple of weeks. so I had decided to resubmit with different offer letter from different company in SA exactly as Electrical Engineering Tech.I had resubmitted on 25th of June. still waiting for the outcome. I have also added request letter to expedite my application. I am just worried will it be succusful this time .I can't able to face one more failure which will affect my carrier and also my kids school.Please suggest


Yes your title on the offer letter must match the critical skill that you are applying for.
It does not matter even if you have different titles in your previous jobs.
I had the same issue as well but I gave my employer heads up when i applied for critical skill assessment letter from IITPSA. I told them once the critical skill letter arrives, based on that might need another copy of offer letter that matches the letter. As expected I had to change the job title from Network Engineer to Network Security Specialist. Good luck, i think you should be ok this time.


----------



## TakudzwaEthel

Hello how long did it take you to get an fwm


----------



## superli2003

which officer you tweeted?


----------

